# Anyone want this Thiago banner?



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I was bored and there were no new requests so I made this and have nothing to use it for so if anybody likes it I can put there screen name on it and they can use it...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

towwffc said:


> Yeah I was bored and there were no new requests so I made this and have nothing to use it for so if anybody likes it I can put there screen name on it and they can use it...


Could have lighten up on the left picture so we could see his face alittle better but Looks really good man keep up the great work bro.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah i noticed that too...thanks for the compliment tho...


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Aw, I was all excited for it to be Thiago Silva.


----------

